# Fiesta Mk1 Super Sport. 1 of 23 still on the road



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Fiesta Mk1 Super Sport. 1 of 23 left On the road*

I was contacted off the forum by member sometime ago. With regards what could be done to is pride and joy. To my delight I found out that the owner had a little Mk1 Super sport, which he had owned for sometime. He had owned the car from new. Before selling it a few years back. But now was over joyed as he had managing to purchase the car back a few years ago. On closer inspection of the car it was clear that there could be great improvement in the cars paint work. Although it was glossy and well looked after. There were numerous paint defects that the car had picked up in its 29 years on the road. But generally all paint levels where healthy. Where you might think this car is used just as a show piece this could not be further from the case. Bruce likes to get the car out on every opportunity he has, and it is not uncommon for it to be used on a daily basis.

The car was booked in way back in March. But unfortunately the car suffered a blown engine and time was already tight for the Mk1 Show at Lock Lomond. Which meant Bruce had to take the engine down to Manchester for a rebuild and get it fitted prior to the show. He had also just had the interior subtly moded and refurbed in Livingston. Needless to say the car made the show.

To my delight Bruce contacted myself once more and popped around to let me see the car once more. He highlighted a few areas that he was concerned with and made a further booking.

Fast forward to the day of the booking. Now it might only have been a small car. But I personally recommended that the car was booked in over the weekend. So that time would be on my side and I could take the paint correction stage very slow. Safe guarding levels and slowly nibbling away at the defects present. These where going to be treated on a 1 to 1 basis. What will be come clear in this write up. Is it is not a conventional one.

The strongest compound used was PO 106FA on a Yellow 3m pad.
Friday afternoon the car turned up ***** and span as usual. But I set up for the wash process as usual. I was planning on getting the car washed, Clayed and a trial set on the bonnet to see how the car would responded and gauge removal rates Vs correction achieved.

Few general pictures. I seem to have lost the wash process ones




























I left on Friday night quite content with the level of correction achieved. But as expected I knew some areas would require repetitive sets of 106FA. In some incidences 3 such sets maintaining the work area and concentrating the abrasive contents over the given area. Correction can drop considerable if you extend the work area and possible premature drying of the polish. Prior to it breaking down fully.

Bright and early on Saturday morning. I settled down to capturing the defects on the car, prior to polishing.

As already mention Polishing would be carried out using Po106Fa on a 3m polishing pad.

Worked as followed.
Spread 2 pea size drops of polish within a 12 x 12 area @ 600RPM.
Moving up to 1100Rpm to continue to spread the abrasives over the chosen area and add a little heat to the panel and polish. You will see the lubricates starting to turn more oily in nature.
Before moving on up to 1450Rpm to and working the polish till the residue turns clear. Before backing back the pressure and coming down in speed to around 1100 once more. Continue to bring down the speed after a few more passes to 600Rpm to burnish up and jewel the finish. Complete with an Ipa wipe down to assess the finish and repeat as necessary.

N/S Wing Before














































After





































N/S Door Before




























Afters




























N/S ¾ Before





































After.














































O/S Wing Before & Afters.























































O/S Door Before & Afters.























































O/S ¾ Before & Afters.









































































The most challenging aspect of this paint correction detail. Were the transfers. There were quite a few areas where deeper RDS where present and I was conscience of heat build up and possible fading on these areas. Again there was conservation of the finish and the original paint. So in a few occasions deeper marks where reduced and rounded over locally, to conserve paint on this classic.

Bonnet before & afters









































































Few more action shots for the day.



















Working Po106fa by hand.










All exterior trims where finished with Cg New look trim gel. Tyres dress and protected with Espuma RD50. Wheels sealed with FK 1000P. Glass cleaned with Autosmart glass cleaner. And paint work including engine bay and components waxed and protected with RG55.

Thanks for taking the time to read and I hope you enjoyed the write up as much as I loved working on this Modern day classic. Many thanks to Bruce for giving me the pleasure to work on is little beauty. I will leave you with some afters shots. Hope you enjoy then.
Regards Gordon.











































































































































































































































Few indoor shows while awaiting Client pick up.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Great! What a little cracker.Always had a soft spot for the earlier Fiestas.You can keep the newer ones Ill have the mk1/2.


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Been waiting on this write up Gordon,Love these wee cars:argie:.it looks fantastic mate:thumb:great results on a classic ford


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow !! - You have brought a classic back to life - Stunning result - hats off :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Brilliant detail, much prefer these to the SUPER car details. Excellnt work.:thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Cheers Gordon ,thanks for posting i haven't seen one of these for years ( at least i now know why) Beautifully detailed.A credit to you 
When i see the older Fords detailed i often wonder if they could be reintroduced in to the market and how well they would sell. I know the E.U. b.s would prohibit it, but its nice to have a daydream or two 

Daz


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thats a blast from the past, nice work Gordon.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

what a cool little car and the interior is brilliant. i bet you enjoyed working on this one

top work gordon :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there mate.


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

thats awesome !!!!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Well done


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

What a truly stunning car. I thought all these would have gone by now. Thank you for sharing the write up with us :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

great work there Gordon, as per...

Love the car and those seats!

:thumb:


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Brilliant work on a lovely little classic love it


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work Gordon, as ever.

Love these, didn't realise there were so few left. My fathers mate went through a few back in the day, he's the reason there are three less than there used to be lol

Love what the owner has done with the seats, subtle but effective.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Proper job on a proper car. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

Been a very long time since I have seen one of these on the road, a real classic, and looks fantastic now .... probably better than when it was rooled from the dealer, well done :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

My very first car was a Mk1 Fiesta. No way did it ever look like that though.. Nice job...


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool, nice work Gordon.

Neil.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW, Top car & job. :argie:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks mustard Gordon. Worthy of the finish achieved.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

nice work, and whilst i do think things should be left original that interior looks brilliant !


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow Gordon, amazing work, car looks amazing. I love the Mk1's :argie:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

That's the best one I've seen on this site ever I reckon, purely because it looks brand new. Actually, I doubt Ford could have ever made it look like that.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stunning, Gordon.

Transcal really are at the top of their game with retrimming, second to non imo. Finishes off that interior perfectly.


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Was this previously a Glasgow based car? Im pretty sure i know one of the previous owners of it and also why its is such good condition.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mmmm, yes, solid red is a beautiful colour to work on and turn around - looks lovely now, great correction and finish on the paintwork as seen under the detailed lighting shots and the glow the car has in the afters


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top stuff Gordon:thumb: Cracking motor!!


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

That sir is unbelievable - great to see a classic brought back to life!!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Talk about life on mars,that needs to go back to the 1982 showroom,
What a fantastic job done on the 80's pocket rocket :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Amazing car and work! 

I love the way how some of the "mundane" details on the car (as in the door locks plus handles) remind me of bog standard Fords my parents and friend's parents had when I was a lad - including an Orion 1.4 and Fiesta Poplar 1.1. 

But it looks so amazing being a Super Sport, and is in better condition than theirs were in the early 90's (probably better than factory) and is now a classic!

Only 23 left... Amazing, and kind of sad.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful Gordon!:thumb: My kind of car and i do remember these well!:thumb:

Top work!

Mark


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for all your great feed back about the supersport
Thanks to gordon for all his time and efforts stunning job mate
The last owner was paddy from kilmarnock 
Will put up a better post as iam on my holidays and the blackberrybuttons do my head in

Thanks again gordon


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Lovely looking car. Remember my mate had one "back in the day". There were more than 23 of them then


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely work and a treat of a car, takes me back to my youth:thumb:


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

simply stunning. well done looks superb.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Love it!!!!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I like :thumb:


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

Stunning, brings a tear to my eye, had a red one as my first car about 20 years ago.


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, my mate had one of these when I was a 1st year apprentice in 1991, imagine the cost of the insurance on the equivilant now? Cracking car, much better looking than the new ones in my opinion.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Lovely lovey car, and great work


----------



## vxlfan (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks as good in the photos, Gordon, as it did in the metal !! :argie:

Was great to see an old-school classic being brought back to such a high-level, and credit to Bruce for maintaining it, as well as the interior re-trim.

Takes me back !!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

tartanhaggis said:


> Thanks for all your great feed back about the supersport
> Thanks to gordon for all his time and efforts stunning job mate
> The last owner was paddy from kilmarnock
> Will put up a better post as iam on my holidays and the blackberrybuttons do my head in
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to post Bruce especially since your on holiday. I will leave it to you to fill in the history of the car and specifics. As you are the one that deserves all the credit for a fantastic example of a car. :thumb:
Hats off m8 and I know she means the world to you.

But a huge thank to everyone for all the great post and it is much appresiated as always. :thumb:
Regards Gordon.


----------



## Mango (Jan 16, 2011)

That must make the owner smile every time he steps out the house and sees that classic sitting there looking like new. Fantastic work!


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

beaytiful car!


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

WOW. Fantastic work Gordon. Great job on a rare car. I remember a school mate had one back in 1988 and we were all envious! That car must be one of the last Super Sports. I only say that because my Dad had one of the first XR2's and that was also on an X plate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing...


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

absolutely beautiful........ what a classic! fantastic work there by the way! great example of correction.


----------



## jde126hunter (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome work i had a mk1 xr2 in black years ago, great car, not much power but handled like a go-kart! An ex colleague of mines restoring a black supersport at the moment.


----------



## Richard. (May 3, 2011)

Amazing! This detail only makes me want one more and more.


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

That is lovely ! Fantastic work as always Gordon.
I always wanted a Supersport, I had a red X reg 1300 Ghia as my first car and loved it.
I didn't realise there were so few left, an old school friend of mine had one that was also mint , not sure if he still owns it as last time I saw him he was thinking of getting an S1 Rs Turbo.


----------



## k10mistry (May 3, 2011)

Fantastic Job mate, The car looks excellent!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

What a cool little car. Great to see something different in The Studio.

Top job too.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

fantastic love these:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning gordon. Always reminded of a small golf at the time.


----------



## roy7 (May 25, 2009)

:thumb:COOOOOOOOOOOOL:thumb:


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Ive got a sneaky feeling the car was owned by the son of a coachbuilder in the south side of glasgow duting the mid 90's


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a classic pocket-rocket!:thumb:

Really like the re-trimmed RS Turbo seats.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

rag1873 said:


> Ive got a sneaky feeling the car was owned by the son of a coachbuilder in the south side of glasgow duting the mid 90's


I personally cant comment M8. But I am sure as Bruce has mentioned. Will fill in the missing blanks as to any questions you may have.:thumb:

Once more thanks for all the positive replies. Much appreciated.
Gordon.


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

gally said:


> Stunning, Gordon.
> 
> Transcal really are at the top of their game with retrimming, second to non imo. Finishes off that interior perfectly.


If you check the back seat pics the centre panels were a mile out but after a few visits back to transcal all was made better and a fantastic end result.
The supersport was in the London area at that time in the 90s owened by a lady ,it wasn't until Paddy brought the car back to Scotland and done most of the resto work that I managed to see the car at the Loch show a few years back .After a lot of ( please sell me the car ) Paddy gave in......
The engine is coming back out over xmas as it was a bit of a rush job to get her ready again for show season...used a lot of old bolts and nuts again aswell as some recon parts so will have plenty of time to sorce new parts.

The fiesta isn't a trailer queen and up until I went my hols clocked up her 4000th mile this year from May and the rebuild. 
I 've always thought these cars should be shown and driven to get the best enjoyment and ownership you can possibly have. This is even pushed further to the ultimate driving feeling thanks to Gordon and the work he seems to love doing and I can't say how thrilled Iam ever time I look at the finished job on the supersport....
Sorry about the Edinburgh show a couple of weeks ago ,it was just to short notice but will be defo there next year

Thanks to Gordon once again
Many thanks 
Bruce:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great work and stunning motor certainly not many MKI fiestas on the road period...:wall:


----------



## AlanQS (May 6, 2009)

Great work Gordon! Lovely car, Bruce.:thumb:

Those Recaro seats bring back memories. Most comfortable seats I ever had in any car. They hold you in place so well.


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

AlanQS said:


> Great work Gordon! Lovely car, Bruce.:thumb:
> 
> Those Recaro seats bring back memories. Most comfortable seats I ever had in any car. They hold you in place so well.


So true .As i drive the car most weekends the originals were a bit on the uncumfy side so got nearly new fiesta rs turbo seats and after managing to get the right carla cloth transcal done the rest:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Gordon, first up, apologies for being just a little later, secondly ; beautiful work reviving a beautiful old girl.


Most excellent and total transformation, almost a different colour. & there was me thinking I was the only one who worked on these old classics :thumb:

Thanks for taking the time to post this one :thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

tartanhaggis said:


> If you check the back seat pics the centre panels were a mile out but after a few visits back to transcal all was made better and a fantastic end result.
> The supersport was in the London area at that time in the 90s owened by a lady ,it wasn't until Paddy brought the car back to Scotland and done most of the resto work that I managed to see the car at the Loch show a few years back .After a lot of ( please sell me the car ) Paddy gave in......
> The engine is coming back out over xmas as it was a bit of a rush job to get her ready again for show season...used a lot of old bolts and nuts again aswell as some recon parts so will have plenty of time to sorce new parts.
> 
> ...


Was the restoration extensive? i take it the paint is not original as stated?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

that is truely stunning! I love that interior!!


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

Will try at the end of the week and post up some pics of the resto.
Last show of the year at Selkirk this Sunday ,then strip the engine back out once my garage is finished:thumb:


----------

